# offres/demandes Apple Hardware Test (AHT)



## ccciolll (7 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

je ne sais pas si c'est pertinent mais je n'ai pas trouvé d'endroit proposant de centraliser ce genre de demandes (peut-être que personne n'y répondra et ce sera un coup d'épée dans l'eau). Mais tentons le coup.

Je propose de rassembler dans cette discussion les demandes et offres (de don, prêt, voire location ou vente) des CD ou DVD AHT (Apple Hardware Test) qui sont si précieux et que pourtant bien des vendeurs d'occasion ne prennent pas soin de vendre avec le mac.

Ou éventuellement, si le droit le permet, d'url pointant sur des images-disque d'AHT réalisées par les soins des macgéistes.

Voilà voilà.


Et pour démarrer, notez que pour un certain nombre de macs (je n'en fais pas la liste car le contenu visé est susceptible d'être modifié par Apple et j'espère que cette discussion pourra vivre longtemps).

Donc : *à lire avant de poster dans cette discussion* :
Allez voir sur le site d'Apple si votre AHT, n'est pas dispo en image-disque.

C'est parti !


----------



## Invité (7 Octobre 2011)

D      I A G N O S T I C_ U T I L I T I E S  dans : http://homepage.mac.com/micahgartman/web/sahnapiranha/archive.html


----------



## ccciolll (8 Octobre 2011)

J eprécise que le lien d'*Invité* mène vers une page contenant, entre autres, des image disk de AHT pour Powerbook

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h50 ----------

Pour ma part

*JE PEUX PRÊTER*
le CD AHT original  version 1.2.4 pour Power Mac G4 (F691-3462-A)
ça vient de mon G4 qui est la version gris et bleu à poignées, processeur d'origine 400 Mhz.

*JE RECHERCHE* (en prêt, don, vente, à télécharger)
le CD ou DVD AHT pour un Power Mac G5 bi-pro 1,8 Ghz (modèle Apple powermac7,3)


----------



## Invité (8 Octobre 2011)

ccciolll a dit:


> J eprécise que le lien d'*Invité* mène vers une page contenant, entre autres, des image disk de AHT pour Powerbook



Ben oui !!!


----------



## ccciolll (10 Octobre 2011)

Je précise, maintenant que j'ai l'info, que le AHT que je recherche SERAIT d'après mactracker, la version 2.2.5 et/ou 2.5 et/ou 2.5.2 soit quasi tous les AHT de powermac G5 sauf ceux des modèles 7,2


----------



## Buebo du châlet (19 Octobre 2011)

moi j'ai mis ce DVD sur un de mes trois PWM G5 bi en panne. donc le résultat des courses, il ne voit rien, tout est parfait, tout est bien. D'ailleurs je suis étonné que les processeurs ne fassent pas partie de son analyse... Tu dis que c'est un outil précieux, je ne suis pas sûr d'autant qu'un réparateur de Mac m'a dit que c'est un outil bidon, 
mais pour être honnête je précise qu'après il a sorti le grand jeu et il a testé mon G5 avec un truc à lui, réservé au pros, mais celui-ci non plus  n'ayant rien trouvé, il m'a déclaré que son truc aussi était bidon...


----------



## ccciolll (21 Octobre 2011)

C'est probable que cet outil ne soit pas très efficace, je crois que celui de mon G4 n'avait rien trouvé non plus à l'époque, mais dans les forums, en cas de pb hardware, ça fait partie des premières questions qu'on te pose.
À défaut de dire où est le problème, ça peut peut-être dire ou ça n'est pas ?


----------

